# Francis Landey Patton on the biblical doctrine of the Athanasian Creed



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

It is to be noticed that the Athanasian creed does not add anything to what the Scriptures themselves teach regarding God. The Bible teaches—(1) That there is only one God. (2) That the Father is God, the Son God, the Holy Ghost God. (3) That Father, Son and Holy Ghost are three distinct persons. These three facts constitute the Church doctrine of the Trinity.

The doctrine being proved, it is natural that we should find references to it in the Old Testament, where the word Elohim (God) appears in the plural form; where God says let us make man; in the trinal form of adoration: Holy, Holy, Holy; and in the threefold form of blessing. There are repeated references to it in the New Testament, but the most remarkable are found in the baptismal formula and in the apostolic benediction.

For the reference, see Francis Landey Patton on the biblical doctrine of the Athanasian Creed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 4, 2020)

Brother, what do you think of this work overall? Have you used it much? I found it a couple years back, and didn’t know if it was worth my time since this gentleman came after Warfield.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Brother, what do you think of this work overall? Have you used it much? I found it a couple years back, and didn’t know if it was worth my time since this gentleman came after Warfield.



It is definitely worth a read, though, from what I recall, you may find his treatment of some subjects a little perfunctory. I read it through the Log College Press website. Keep in mind that I am often reading various authors just so that the readers of my blog get to engage with a wide variety of sources.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

